# Your favourite gaming related YouTube channels?



## Sirence (Nov 5, 2017)

What are some YouTube Channels you enjoy watching and what content do they focus on? Reviews, retro gaming, let's plays etc..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2017)

Not all gaming, but it's pretty much their bread and butter, Cinemassacre. That's loyalty coming into it, I'm approaching 10 years of being an AVGN fan, so it's not like I'll give up now, especially with the quality of content (that I make time to see). I don't really watch gaming channels or streams. I'm curious if anyone's done a stream of Plumbers Don't Wear Ties and other similarly shitty FMV/point and click games.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2017)

I like...
The Completionist
False Swipe gaming
Indie game promoter

There are others but I'll let someone else post before I take all the good ones


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 5, 2017)

I like watching the following YouTubers... These are my favorites, not the only ones.
DashieGames
DanTDM
chuggaaconroy
EWNetwork
Friends Without Benefits
GameXplain
CND
JonTronShow
Stryder7x
GameGrumps


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2017)

If you have never seen the AVGN (before he took a dip in the entertainment of his videos ) then I would HIGHLY recommend watching him. His humor is fantastic and is unmatched.


----------



## Issac (Nov 5, 2017)

ProJared
The Completionist
Super Beard Bros
GBAtempTV 
Cinemassacre
Game Grumps


----------



## Sirence (Nov 5, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> If you have never seen the AVGN (before he took a dip in the entertainment of his videos ) then I would HIGHLY recommend watching him. His humor is fantastic and is unmatched.


I have never seen an AVGN video before, I really don't know what kept me from it! RustInPeace also recommended it above, I'll definitely check it out

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thom_tl (Nov 5, 2017)

LinusTechTips


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Not all gaming, but it's pretty much their bread and butter, Cinemassacre. That's loyalty coming into it, I'm approaching 10 years of being an AVGN fan, so it's not like I'll give up now, especially with the quality of content (that I make time to see). I don't really watch gaming channels or streams. I'm curious if anyone's done a stream of Plumbers Don't Wear Ties and other similarly shitty FMV/point and click games.


It's sad to see that the AVGN has nearly given up on his beloved series. Watching his latest videos, you can tell that the motivation isn't there. I wouldn't be surprised if he just cancels the series soon.


----------



## Sirence (Nov 5, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I like...
> The Completionist
> False Swipe gaming
> Indie game promoter
> ...


I have watched some videos from false swipe gaming before that popped up in my recommendations and really enjoyed them, but I couldn't find the channel again later! Thanks a bunch for helping me find it!
I also like the completionist, I wasn't subscribed until now but just went and changed that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2017)

Sirence said:


> I have never seen an AVGN video before, I really don't know what kept me from it! RustInPeace also recommended it above, I'll definitely check it out
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If you do, don't watch his newer ones. His older ones are fantastic


----------



## Sirence (Nov 5, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> If you do, don't watch his newer ones. His older ones are fantastic


Do you have a favourite one to get me hooked?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> It's sad to see that the AVGN has nearly given up on his beloved series. Watching his latest videos, you can tell that the motivation isn't there. I wouldn't be surprised if he just cancels the series soon.



I don't know, the fact he churns them out less frequently shows he would rather put a lot into a few instead of less into a lot of videos. Quality over quantity. I think this year had the most episodes since 2014 when he did the 12 days of Shitsmas. Add on he's a family man now, recently having a second child born into the world (which kind of makes me feel old). I would recommend his newer stuff, Mega Man, Power Rangers, and the latest one, Polybius, in particular.

That being said I think my favorite episode of his was Plumbers Don't Wear Ties, it's hard to explain why, something about that game is ungodly funny.


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2017)

Sirence said:


> Do you have a favourite one to get me hooked?


Definitely watch his Castlevania series
Ghosts 'n Goblins
Ninja Gaiden
Ikari Warriors - This one is just fucking hilarious


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 5, 2017)

I've find meself barely watching youtube if at all...
I use it as a quick source of music ;/


----------



## Oleboy555 (Nov 5, 2017)

whoever said DanTDM, please take this:


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 5, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> whoever said DanTDM, please take this:
> 
> View attachment 104881


Yeah, fuck you too
DanTDM is actually a good YouTuber if you'd actually man up and watch his videos.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2017)

Back to Cinemassacre, I'd add on James & Mike Monday, really good stuff. I think their Sonic 06 episode is better than the AVGN one, also the latest one, Castlevania II, really good. Plenty of episodes there.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 5, 2017)

ashens - nice reviews cheap handhelds from china like popstation


----------



## Oleboy555 (Nov 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Yeah, fuck you too
> DanTDM is actually a good YouTuber if you'd actually man up and watch his videos.


yeah keep dreaming kiddo, im not watching that clickbait manchild


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 6, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> yeah keep dreaming kiddo, im not watching that clickbait manchild


What, you chicken?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

My favorite is my channel Almost everyone out the is all clickbait nowadays and begging for donations, it's annoying! I guess BulletBarry is ok, but still only some videos are good...


----------



## Xandrid (Nov 6, 2017)

Chuggaconroy, DashieGames, and CowChop


----------



## Beerus (Nov 6, 2017)

etika but his fan base is fuckig norimes and 
h3h3 
idubbz
gordon Ramsey


----------



## Oleboy555 (Nov 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> What, you chicken?





 

"3 hours"


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 6, 2017)

Dreamcast guy is the most down to earth youtuber out there. He's not sponsored by anybody so you get a pretty objective viewpoint.
https://www.youtube.com/user/DreamcastGuy


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 6, 2017)

GameGrumps
Stryder7x
ApolloLegend
Vinesauce Joel
Jim Sterling
Gamehut
Larry Bundy Jr.
SovietWomble
A Jolly Wanker

All in all, I don't usually watch too much gaming on YouTube. If I like these channels is mostly because they have varied and unique content or style/aren't clickbaity and don't beg for subscribers/I simply like their humor (for example, I've been a fan of GameGrumps for years now because it's a no fucks given gaming channel that's great to watch even if you aren't completely focused on what's going on, so it still manages to be funny and enjoyable when you're doing something else.)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 2, 2018)

The Green Scorpion.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 2, 2018)

Gaming Historian
Game Sack
Ashens (Not usually video games, but cool when it is)

I used to watch the Completionist, but he just isn't charismatic at all, so I like the content, but he bores me. I can do without AVGN. It has its moments, but I can only take so much poop humor. >.>


----------



## ThoD (Apr 2, 2018)

Lately I've started just watching tons and TONS of Jim Sterling's videos, especially the "Squirty play" and "Jimpressions" ones, discovered some great games through that.


----------



## Old (Apr 2, 2018)

John Hancock & Matt Ezero.  (Among others.)   Life experience is key when offering opinions & info on a given subject.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

Pretty much everything that has been said already; If you have a vita or 3ds should check out Skullator.


----------

